# I am looking for bulk embroidered letters & numbers



## UnRestrictedSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for embroidered applique/patches of an assortment of letters and numbers. They have to have iron on backing and be available to purchase in bulk. I find it too costly to buy a letter for 85 cents!


----------



## UnRestrictedSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, that was sort of what I was getting at but not sure where to look. Im considering a screen printed or sublimated woven patch so I can add it onto the sleeve of tees for a numbered edition. I've been looking around and not much success as of yet. A square patch of some sort with sequential numbering would do, but unless premade would NOT be cost effective. (I'm assuming)


----------



## Jewkin (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an abundance of Twill letters and numbers in a variety of colors 2" and 3". We are trying to sell the set for 500.00 which includes organizer cases. PM me if you are interested in more details.


----------

